# show me your arboreal vivs!



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

going to be starting the build for my frilled dragons new arboreal viv next week so just looking for inspiration

ive got a rough idea of how im going to do it but would like to see everyones arboreal vivs please :2thumb:


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

This is what my Tokays old viv looked like, but then it all had to be ripped out cause she had worms.




















When this is finished it will be going into her viv instead 









Chloe.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

You may well have seen it before but here goes



















New one in progress










Dave


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

I've not seen it, thats really nice :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Cresties are currently in 










But the bare viv and stand are up for sale as I'm building them


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Hamish198 said:


> I've not seen it, thats really nice :2thumb::2thumb:


Thanks  I'm a bit of a photo tart :lol2:always showing off!!


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

nice vivs.. any more people?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

This is how my crestie one is looking 18 hours later.


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

Chameleon Vivs 















:2thumb:


----------



## jarcat (Mar 7, 2008)

How about a whole room


----------



## Joah (Sep 7, 2010)

:2thumb:


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

Joah said:


> image
> 
> :2thumb:


let see the viv your frill lives in because thats what ill be building it for


----------



## Joah (Sep 7, 2010)

JonnyFrilledDragonLawson said:


> let see the viv your frill lives in because thats what ill be building it for


This is the viv my frilly lives in :whistling2: (6ft w x 4ft h x 2 d)


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

awesome.. picture doesnt do it justice for size then! looks smaller in the picture


----------



## Joah (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah that photo doesnt really show the size very well, also makes my guy seem really small when he actually isnt.


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

can tell more in those pictures! lovely frill, you can tell hes a decent size by the shape of his head/neck .. mines still a young un lol


----------



## Joah (Sep 7, 2010)

JonnyFrilledDragonLawson said:


> can tell more in those pictures! lovely frill, you can tell hes a decent size by the shape of his head/neck .. mines still a young un lol


Yeah mines just under 3 years old now so still a bit more to go I think.


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

lets hope so haha.. what does he weigh in at? at mines last weigh he was 77 grams (4 months) quite an increase from 60 grams at 3 months!


----------



## Joah (Sep 7, 2010)

JonnyFrilledDragonLawson said:


> lets hope so haha.. what does he weigh in at? at mines last weigh he was 77 grams (4 months) quite an increase from 60 grams at 3 months!


Havent weight him for ages so dont really know, will get him on the scales and see.

They seem to grow fairly rapidily upto about 2 years old then it starts to slow down, but even still mine is constantly in shed on some point of his body so still a bit more to go me thinks


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

done it yet?  yeah my guy seems to be constantly in shed in little bits all over, with the odd 4/5 days off lol


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

Here is a pick of my setup  I never built or had anything to do with it but now own it.


----------

